# My First Kidding Watch! They're here!



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two girls due Feb 8th!  One is definitely looking like it will be very soon. The problem? I'm going to be 400 miles away from my girls for the next week to 2 weeks! 

I hope my girls wait till I come home! 

I currently have only a picture of the girl who does not look like she is very ready yet, but she is HUGE! I'm hoping for trips or quads!

This is Hilltops Salt AKA Cammie. Bred to SilverAurora JC Vamoose. 






Vamoose is in the front, and his pen was not this yucky. I didn't have a buck pen ready right away so this picture was taken the morning after I brought them home and they had spent the night in the trailer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking goats. I bet you will get some good looking kids! Can't wait to see pics.

Good luck with your kidding. I hope they all wait until you get home!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

You DO know your girls just read this post and now know you'll be gone, right??


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 30, 2011)

They're now making plans for which day each one will kid while you're gone   Seriously, I hope you make it back in time and everything goes smoothly.  They're very nice looking goats.


----------



## julieq (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure hope you make it back in time!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2011)

Yay! Your turn to post adorable baby pics is coming soon! Good luck


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Your goats are very beautiful!!! 

Its looks like unicorns do exsist!! In your barn anyway!!! 

Best of luck!  Cant wait to see the babies of these guys!


----------



## themrslove (Jan 31, 2011)

No wonder no one has found him!  People have been looking for one horned HORSES!  Not one horned GOATS!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hahaha....That is the first time I've seen a one-horned goat. What happened?


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Hahaha....That is the first time I've seen a one-horned goat. What happened?


That's the second 1 that I have seen.  The first was a doe and I was told that it was a mistake when disbudding.

So that makes me curious, was his "unicorn" horn from a similar issue?


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

If they mistakenly only burned one horn...That doesn't look like a scur or re-growth to me, it looks like a normal horn. I guess it can happen lol...if I were to have to disbud kids this morning after being up all night, and having very little sleep at all in the last week....oh man. That wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I guess they decided to wait for me to come home. Kids have dropped, but no births yet!


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad that they've waited for you


----------



## helmstead (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

And welcome back!!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Luck.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 16, 2011)

Awww, such cute faces. 

Best of luck and I am thinking pink for you! 

Can't wait to see kid pics. 

Tracy


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 3, 2011)

I haven't the foggiest idea what happened, but my girls did not give birth. I brought them inside last week and gave them black and blue cohosh to get labor started once every hour for 4 hours. Twice. No labor, no kids, no udders. I let them back outside after 4 days of being pampered inside and immediately one lets my buckling mount her. The other had let my buckling mount her a week before. So I have no idea what is going on at all. 

My next doe that is due, if she is actually pregnant is due at the end of April, and another at the end of May. So I guess we'll see then if I get any kids this spring!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 3, 2011)

Bummer, I'd say they weren't bred or slipped early in pregnancy. That happened to us a couple of years ago, we had an infertile buck and NONE of our 12 does got bred! Talking about disappointed.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I'm getting all hopeful again! Winterdust is DEFINATeLY developing an udder!!!!!!!! 

She is due on April 20something.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 28, 2011)

COOL!!!!! I'm glad you have a pregnancy!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 17, 2011)

9 days till Winterdust's due date and she is looking great! She may give me up to 2 quarts a day, and her udder is getting decent sized!







hoo hoo pic sorry bout the berry, only way I could get one with her tail up!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

How old is Winterdust? She has a nice looking udder for being 9 days out! Wish my Cali's udder looked even close to that. Granted, my girl is just barely 8.5 months old.  No worries about the berry, I completely understand!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 17, 2011)

Winterdust is 5, but hasn't been bred since she was a yearling. So she has only given birth once before. She has some great milking lines in her so I'm hoping for good kids and good milk from her!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay, that explains the look of her tail, udder & pooch. I was gonna guess 3 or 4 yrs old.   thinking  PINK for you!!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 23, 2011)

They're Here! Born around 8am this morning. All are doing great, Eden, doeling is nursing like a pro, Cayenne (buckling) is still learning, but getting the hang of it!

CrownofThorns Eden 





CrownofThorns Cayenne


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 23, 2011)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## wannacow (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

OH!! Eden is Gorgeous!! LOVE her frosted ears!!
Not wanting to hijack your thread by any means, but I am hoping that Cali will have a doeling that looks similar to Eden!
Here is Cali 


& Marly... the buckling that I hope got to her instead of her brother.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 24, 2011)

Simply adorable! Great job!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

Oooh they're so sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> OH!! Eden is Gorgeous!! LOVE her frosted ears!!
> Not wanting to hijack your thread by any means, but I am hoping that Cali will have a doeling that looks similar to Eden!
> Here is Cali [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3120_barn_animals_etc_048.jpg[/url]
> & Marly... the buckling that I hope got to her instead of her brother.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3120_stud_pictures_006.jpg[/url][url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3120_stud_pictures_007.jpg[/url]


I love Cali's coloring, I hope you get hers too!


Thanks all! They are doing great and I absolutely adore them! We decided to keep both since Cayenne is registrable, and I really need a buck! I would love to buy one that isn't related to any of my girls, but we can't afford it for now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

